# Motherboard for Ryzen 3500



## kartikoli (Jan 21, 2021)

I am looking for a motherboard to pair with Ryzen 3500

Current configuration :
Ryzen 1600
ASUS Prime X370-Pro
Gskill Trident Z 8GB 3000Mhz, G.Skill Ripjaws 8GBx2 3000Mhz - total 24GB
Gigabyte 1060 3gb
Corsair RM1000X
BenQ 27' Monitor
Crucial 250gb SSD
WD 2TB Black, WD 3tb Purple and WD 4tb Purple. (though I am trying to reduce the no. of HD but for now I have these)

The main usage is to work with lots of tabs on chromium based browsers (Chrome, Cent, Brave, Edge etc...) so I've added total 24gb RAM but planning to sell them all and buy 2x16gb. For casual gaming needs 1060 still works fine for me or maybe I'll grab 1660ti if there is an offer but not at this time.

The original plan was to buy Ryzen 5600 or 5500 (when launched) but decided to stick with 3 series as I plan to upgrade in 2022 to 5nm with probably new socket. No point spending too much on motherboard if I will have to sell anyways. 
I know currenty motherboard can still work but my RAM's have some compatibility issues and I can only run them on 2400Mhz, Since this is a work PC I want things to work smooth without any issues, thats the reason for buying a new mobo.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2021)

kartikoli said:


> I am looking for a motherboard to pair with Ryzen 3500
> 
> Current configuration :
> Ryzen 1600
> ...


You won't get a noticeable improvement by jumping to R5 3500 from R5 1600. So just use your PC for ~2 years & buy new components in late 2022 or early 2023.
Updating motherboard BIOS might help solve your RAM issue.

Check benchmarks below, R5 3500 performs similar to R3 3300X & R5 3500X:


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 21, 2021)

What type of compatibility issues have you faced with your ram modules? Do they make the system unstable when they are configured to run at 3000 mhz?


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 21, 2021)

Both motherboard and processors are in last stages of warranty or 3 yrs probably over and I prefer to have components in warranty, thats the main reason to buy new combo, I know its not an actual upgrade and its simply upgrade of warranty.

PC crashes when ever RAMs are running at 3000Mhz, so I tried different frequencies that worked but eventually it starts giving error so decided to use lowest and default values given in motherboard settings. I think I've upgraded BIOS to latest version last year but will confirm and update if needed.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2021)

kartikoli said:


> Both motherboard and processors are in last stages of warranty or 3 yrs probably over and I prefer to have components in warranty, thats the main reason to buy new combo, I know its not an actual upgrade and its simply upgrade of warranty.
> 
> PC crashes when ever RAMs are running at 3000Mhz, so I tried different frequencies that worked but eventually it starts giving error so decided to use lowest and default values given in motherboard settings. I think I've upgraded BIOS to latest version last year but will confirm and update if needed.


That's a pointless reason IMO, but if you still want it, go for it. For many people CPUs run for 10 years or more, although mobo has a relatively higher failure chance.

Check BIOS update is available or not. Other than that set XMP profile for 3000MHz with FCLK set to 1500. Sometimes something like 3000MHz with FCLK of 1200 might give issues.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 22, 2021)

Actually this makes sense as if something goes wrong then its hard to get those motherboards repaired at local market and even then you are not sure if it will last. secondly after using it for 3 yrs its not wise to keep spending money on outdated components/Technology where as if you sell and spend some money we can have decent current generation parts within warranty (product sold within warranty have good chances to find buyer who will have an assurance if things go south to claim warranty) Just my POV

I've updated BIOS to latest version and when enabling XMP profile (DOCP for Asus) I don't see any option for FCLK (Not sure If I am missing something). Anyways when profile was set to Auto/3000Mhz the system won't boot which is exactly the same problem I've faced preciously (several times) so simply disabled DOCP and system boots normally. I am sure there would be some settings that will work but due to lack of time its just not feasible for me testing those one by one.

P.S. I got offer for few motherboards on TE, are these good or I should look for other options
Msi b450m pro vdh open box. New. 6k
Msi b450 tomahawk 1.5 years old 6k
Asrock b450 steel legend 1 month old- 7500
Msi x570 gaming plus- 6m old- 13k


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 22, 2021)

kartikoli said:


> Actually this makes sense as if something goes wrong then its hard to get those motherboards repaired at local market and even then you are not sure if it will last. secondly after using it for 3 yrs its not wise to keep spending money on outdated components/Technology where as if you sell and spend some money we can have decent current generation parts within warranty (product sold within warranty have good chances to find buyer who will have an assurance if things go south to claim warranty) Just my POV
> 
> I've updated BIOS to latest version and when enabling XMP profile (DOCP for Asus) I don't see any option for FCLK (Not sure If I am missing something). Anyways when profile was set to Auto/3000Mhz the system won't boot which is exactly the same problem I've faced preciously (several times) so simply disabled DOCP and system boots normally. I am sure there would be some settings that will work but due to lack of time its just not feasible for me testing those one by one.
> 
> ...


I agree that it doesn't make sense to repair old products after a time but I'm of the opinion to use them as long as possible, unless you do some critical work from home & can't afford a day or two of downtime. What you are considering is not a noticeable upgrade for 20-25k you plan to spend considering your current system works well, so a poor decision in terms of money IMO.

I don't have experience using BIOS of asus mobo. On my friend's AsRock mobo, it initially used to get stuck when using FCLK over 1500, even though RAM was 3600MHz. A BIOS update solved that & it now runs at 1800 FCLK.

I searched online a bit about your XMP not working. Some people suggested increasing RAM voltage, maybe try this: 
" First page > F7 > AI Overclock Tuner > DOCP 3000 instead of Auto. To change Voltage on RAM go to Digi VRM > DRAM Voltage > change to 1.35, save and cold start computer after that"


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks for the solution, I'll try and see if this works. Unfortunately I can't afford to spend time fixing PC as my job depends on it (Work from home) and i need to be online all the time during my shift so can't afford a downtime. The time I lose being offline is directly related to money I earn so keeping the PC in good health is always a priority for me.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 24, 2021)

Any recommendations for motherboard? I have stopped using MSI for almost 6~7yrs due to bad service reports from everywhere so not sure if that has changed as people are recommending them again.
I've already bought R5 3500 so need motherboard to finish setup and move on.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 24, 2021)

Gigabyte B550M DS3H - 9.2k


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks a lot


----------



## chetansha (Jan 28, 2021)

kartikoli said:


> Any recommendations for motherboard? I have stopped using MSI for almost 6~7yrs due to bad service reports from everywhere so not sure if that has changed as people are recommending them again.
> I've already bought R5 3500 so need motherboard to finish setup and move on.


Msi has changed its rma partner in india, it is kaizen now 


Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 29, 2021)

Agree, visited kizen service center in Lucknow and found out. 
Here are the companies they handle leaving transcend*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210129/0c894a9ef75670f8fc762fc8653d26e9.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210129/bb593e1ba526d7dc7e471a071a14527c.jpg

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha (Jan 29, 2021)

Err why don't you use your current mobo.

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 29, 2021)

Because it's out of warranty and I like to have parts in warranty

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha (Jan 29, 2021)

kartikoli said:


> Because it's out of warranty and I like to have parts in warranty
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


If you decide to sell the combo lmk

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 29, 2021)

kartikoli said:


> Because it's out of warranty and I like to have parts in warranty
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk



How does using parts in warranty better your experience? if a part has only 3 yrs warranty then will u use it for only 3yrs? Even if it has enough potential to run for next 5yrs without any problem? That is straight wastage of money TBH.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 29, 2021)

chetansha said:


> If you decide to sell the combo lmk
> 
> Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


Sure, I did asked on TE to check current price. Just waiting for my new PC to strat working (you know the strange problem I am facing in the other thread)

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 29, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> How does using parts in warranty better your experience? if a part has only 3 yrs warranty then will u use it for only 3yrs? Even if it has enough potential to run for next 5yrs without any problem? That is straight wastage of money TBH.


Yes, I've always used parts in warranty and the reason is if something goes wrong we can get it repaired officially where as if it's out of warranty then we will have to deal with local guys who will charge money and most of the times those repairs don't last and you keep spending money on outdated parts with almost no resale value.


Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha (Jan 29, 2021)

kartikoli said:


> Sure, I did asked on TE to check current price. Just waiting for my new PC to strat working (you know the strange problem I am facing in the other thread)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


err what problem in which thread


----------



## rockfella (Jan 30, 2021)

kartikoli said:


> Because it's out of warranty and I like to have parts in warranty
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


Ok that's good but not really critical. I just buy new parts when I get bored but the 3 year thing .. you will end up spending a lot more than required over time.


----------



## rockfella (Jan 30, 2021)

kartikoli said:


> Yes, I've always used parts in warranty and the reason is if something goes wrong we can get it repaired officially where as if it's out of warranty then we will have to deal with local guys who will charge money and most of the times those repairs don't last and you keep spending money on outdated parts with almost no resale value.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


IF the part gets damaged THEN you may just get a new one?!?!?


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 30, 2021)

chetansha said:


> err what problem in which thread


I can't install windows after upgrading. Strange but true

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 30, 2021)

rockfella said:


> IF the part gets damaged THEN you may just get a new one?!?!?


Ofc, who won't but after assembling how often we take out components so they get physically damaged. Mostly it's the other issues that we can't control and that can happen with any part. Not to forget parts repaired locally have lot less resale value.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Willjoe (Jul 14, 2022)

MSI B450 Gaming PRO Carbon MAX WiFi – Editor's Choice.
MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon – Best Runner Up. 
MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX II – Best Motherboard Overall. 
GIGABYTE B550M DS3H – Best Budget Motherboard. 
MSI B550-A PRO – Best Mid-range motherboard.

Regards,
Willjoe


----------

